# Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT



## soulstyle (25. Januar 2020)

*Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Hi zusammen,

es hat mich ein wenig die Bastellaune gepackt.
Ich habe meinem alten System eine
"Radeon RX 5700 XT TUF O8G, 8192 MB GDDR6" spendiert.

Nun möchte ich gerne eine Wakü aufbauen aus 3 Gründen.

Bischen was fürs Auge / Casemodding
Die Graka soll lt Aussage nicht die durchdachteste Kühlung haben
Erweiterbare oder Geschlossene Wakü weil spätestens in 1 bis 2 Jahren kommt ein ganz neuer Unterbau.
So kann ich die Wakü von der Graka auf die CPU Erweitern.

Nun meine Frage an eure Meinung:

Lieber eine Geschlossene oder erweiterbare Wakü nehmen.
Schön wäre es wenn dadurch das System insgesammt leiser und farbenfroher (RGB) wird.

Hättet Ihr auch ein Paar Modellvorschläge zur Wakü?

Danke vorab und Grüße.


----------



## skyboo (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Ich befürchte für die Karte gibt es noch keine Waterblocks für Custom Loop - zumindest der EKWB Konfigurator spuckt noch nix aus.

Liquid cooling compatibility list | EKWB


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Habe da was gefunden, aber du müsstest aus dem Ausland bestellen.


> *Spezifikationen*
> Modell: A-AS5700XTTUF-X
> Marke: Bykski
> Material: Galvani Hohe Reinheit Kupfer/Klar Acryl


BYKSKI Wasser Block verwenden fuer ASUS TUF3 RX5700XT O8G Gaming Unterstuetzung A RGB/RGB LED Licht Kuehler Block Kupfer + arylic auf AliExpress

Hier in Deutschland wird dieser Hersteller durch folgende zwei Seiten vertreten. Habe bereits dort nach dem Kühler gesucht und der war leider nicht mit dabei. Dort kannst du auch mal nach dem Kühler fragen.
Bykski Wasserkühlungen online kaufen | eZModding
BYKSKI Deutschland
(Der Betreiber beider Seiten ist identisch.)

Der Hersteller selber ist sehr gut, habe selbst ein Kühler von diesem Hersteller verbaut.
[User-Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]


----------



## soulstyle (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Vielen Dank skyboo und IICARUS.

Ja der EKWB hat tatsache keine Ergebnisse geliefert. .

Würde dieser hier nicht auf meine Karte passen?
RX5700 / RX5700XT, 119,90 €
Oder muss dieser Kühler speziel für ASUS TUF Gaming X3 Radeon RX 5700 XT OC 8GB gebaut sein?

Was würde so eine Wasserkühlung im mitlerem Bereich kplt. kosten. (Graka und CPU Wasserkühlung)
Wichtig wäre das das Medium farblich / oder leuchtend ist und merklich leiser und küler als Luft wirken sollte.

Hab noch nie ne wakü gebaut.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



soulstyle schrieb:


> Oder muss dieser Kühler speziel für ASUS TUF Gaming X3 Radeon RX 5700 XT OC 8GB gebaut sein?


Der Händler wird hier bestimmt besser Auskunft geben können, daher mal den Support dazu anschreiben. Er antwortet auch recht schnell und ist sehr kompetent.

Ansonsten müssen halt Kühler zu Grafikkarten passen, da jedes PCB sich ändern kann.
Hierzu reicht bereits aus das einer der Kondensatoren anders platziert wurde damit der Kühler nicht mehr passen wird.

Sonst frage auch mal speziell nach dem Modell *A-AS5700XTTUF-X* nach, denn dieser Kühler ist ja speziell zu deiner Grafikkarte hergestellt worden. Vielleicht kann er sie für dich besorgen oder vielleicht bekommt er sie sogar demnächst rein.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Wenn sich ein Hersteller extra die Mühe macht, einen Kühler für das Design zu entwerfen, wird das schon seine Gründe haben. Der Kühler für´s Referenzdesign passt ziemlich sicher nicht.
Die Jungs vom Händler können an sich alles von Bykski besorgen, das ist nicht das Problem.
EzModding (gleicher Typ dahinter) hat auch einen Supportthread im Luxx, da kannst du auch mal nachschauen.


----------



## soulstyle (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Wenn ich das Thema nochmal aufgreifen köönte

Kann man bei den AIO Wasserkühlungen die Schläuche lösen um die beiden Schläche nach aussen zu legen und wieder mit Kühlmittel auffüllen?
Im Prinzip, möchte ich den Radioator auf das Dach vom Pc montieren.
Geht das?


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

In der Theorie geht das, in der Praxis nicht.
Das sind keine normalen 1/4" Anschlüsse, die einfach reingeschraubt werden, ebenso wenig werden die Schläuche einfach draufgesteckt und die Überwurfmutter festgeschraubt. Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug kann man an sich zwar den Kühlblock umarbeiten, dass er für einen custom Loop zu gebrauchen ist, aber wenn man die Aio einmal zerlegt hat, bekommt man sie nicht mehr so zusammen.


----------



## Ru3bo (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Es gibt da ein paar Ausnahmen zu der Zerlegbarkeit/Erweiterbarkeit, wie die Eisbaer Serie von Alphacool,die basiert auf deren normalen Produkten und ist deshalb gewissermaßen erweiterbar. Das ist aber wirklich eine Ausnahme und meistens ist es sowieso nicht so empfehlenswert. Wenn du dir jetzt keine speziell als erweiterbar beworbene AiO gekauft hast, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sie es nicht ist oder durch den Versuch beschädigt/unbrauchbar gemacht wird.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse?
So wie du das vor hast, funktioniert das nicht, bzw. nicht zuverlässig


----------



## soulstyle (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Hallo Danke dür die Infos.
Ich habe einen Thermaltake Level 10 GTS. (siehe Foto).

Angenommen ich entscheide mich für eine erweiterbare Wakü, denke ich ist der Intallationsaufwand höher, nehme ich in Kauf.
Wird es denn bedeutent teurer?

Anfänglich wollte ich eine erweiterbare Wakü jedoch dachte ich mir es gibt für meine Graka keine Wasserkühlung also AIO....

Also im Augenblick bin ich sehr unentschlossen....


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Für Cpu und Gpu kannst du grob mit 500€ rechnen, es geht zwar auch 1-200€ billiger, aber gerade bei Kühlungskomponenten, die man im Zweifel ein Jahrzehnt lang benutzt, lohnt sich das Sparen nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Zudem wirst du in diesem Gehäuse keine Radiatoren gut unterbringen können, da wirst du dir wohl noch ein neues Gehäuse dazu kaufen müssen. Was willst du genau kühlen?


----------



## soulstyle (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Ich werde mir zum nächsten Urlaub hoffe April habe ich Urlaub,, den Ryzen 5 3600 zulegen ca. 180€ oder wenn ein Nachfolger folgt dann den in der Preisklasse.
Ja und gewünscht den bereits verbauten ASUS Radeon TUF3-RX5700XT-O8G-GAMING aber da gab es ja noch keinen Kühlkörper dafür.
Im Prinzip Stand jetz und Hardwarevefügbarkeit nur den Ryzen mit Wasser kühlen.

@ IIcarus, ja deswegen wollte ich ja wie angesprochen, den Radiator auf das Dach vom PC montieren ...geht ja auch nicht oder nur bedingt mit einer AIO.....


----------



## IICARUS (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Schau mal in dieses Thema rein: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT


----------



## eclipso (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Wenns da keinen Fullcover für die GPU gibt, reicht auch eine AiO (etwas Gedingenes) und dann lieber noch in einen neues Gehäuse investieren. Dieses hat es hinter sich.

Updatemöglichkeiten auf Wasser für spätere Projekte inklusive. Die TUF braucht aber auch nicht unbedingt einen WaKü-Fullblock, der Stock@Kühler ist riesig. Shroud runter und 120mm drauf blasen lassen.

VRAM, GPU und VRM werden bei dem Kühlkonzept der TUF seperat berücksichtigt. Mit einem neuen Gehäuse kann die Karte wegen dem besseren Luftdurchsatz sogar noch profitieren und bleibt insgesamt kühler.


----------



## eclipso (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Hier 
YouTube
YouTube

Die Pumpe lässt sich auch austauschen, wenn da mal was kaputt geht. Es ist intern erstmal nur Kupfer im Kreislauf. Höher weiter schneller mit Custpm Loop kann man immer noch, wobei man die Teile auch weiterverwenden kann.

Torsten dazu: YouTube


----------



## IICARUS (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Im Grunde hatte ich eine mögliche Lösung bereits verlinkt.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe da was gefunden, aber du müsstest aus dem Ausland bestellen.
> BYKSKI Wasser Block verwenden fuer ASUS TUF3 RX5700XT O8G Gaming Unterstuetzung A RGB/RGB LED Licht Kuehler Block Kupfer + arylic auf AliExpress
> 
> Hier in Deutschland wird dieser Hersteller durch folgende zwei Seiten vertreten. Habe bereits dort nach dem Kühler gesucht und der war leider nicht mit dabei. Dort kannst du auch mal nach dem Kühler fragen.
> ...


----------



## eclipso (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Grunde hatte ich eine mögliche Lösung bereits verlinkt.


Hast du, nur muss Entrylevel nicht gleich 500 Euro Fullcustom plus Gehäuse sein, für einen 3600X und eine 5700xt in kühler und hat Asus die TUF Serie (also beide Karten) überarbeitet und zwar inklusive Layoutänderungen. Da kann er schnell einen 150 Euronen Briefbeschwerer in der Post haben.

Wäre also gut man demontiert vorerst die Kühler und sieht sich die Platine an. Das wäre aber grottig wenn er gar nicht auf komplett auf Wasser umsteigen will. Wenn man sich seine Lüfterkonfiguration und Positionierung ansieht, bekommt die Karte jetzt zu wenig oder wenig Luft. Liegt allein am Gehäuse. Man kann sie auch gezielt in den Luftstromn zwei'er 120/140mm verbauen, richtiges Gehäuse vorausgesetzt.

Alle haben mal klein angefangen. Passt dann nicht im Bereich "Geschlossene Wasserkühlungen", aber macht doch nichts.


----------



## soulstyle (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Also das Alphacool ist ja genial.
Eigentlich das Beste für die Einsteiger. Erweiterbar und was für die den ersten Kontakt mit Wasserkühlungen haben.
Echt Top! Super Videos.

@ IIcarus
Ich schreibe Bykisi gleich zum 2. mal an mit meiner Anfrage.
KA ob meine Mail in den Spam Ordner kam 

Preislich Allerdings hat die AIOn die NAse vorne.
Gesamtkonzept ist die erweitrbare natürlich schöner.
Gut es fällt oder steht nun mit der Bykski
Ich Berichte was die sagen.
Ansonsten AIO Shroud runter 2 x 120 Lüfter auf die Graka und neues Gehäuse....1000€ winke winke )

Info folgt bald.

Anfrage ist raus:

Zitat:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


Ich würde gerne eine Wasserkühlung für GPU und CPU aufbauen wollen wenn es geht.

Gibt es für das Model Grafikkarte: ASUS Radeon TUF3-RX5700XT-O8G-GAMING (90YV0DA0-M0NA00)

Einen Kühlkörper im Produktangebot bei Ihnen?


Wenn Ja welche Modelle gibt es, Lieferzeit und Welche Preise sind dafür veranschlagt?


Vielen Dank für Ihre Info


----------



## IICARUS (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

*@eclipso*
Was du scheibst ist vollkommener Unsinn, denn zum einem wird man mit PayPal zahlen und einen Käuferschutz haben und zum anderem bestellen wir Waküler nicht das erste mal über Alienexpress. Der Händler den ich auch verlinkt habe vertritt aber auch diesen Hersteller und viele die mit Wasserkühlung zu tun haben haben dort schon oft was bestellt. Zudem ist der Händler auch auf dem Luxx Forum bekannt und ich habe dort auch schon Sachen bestellt.

Hier wurde nach einem Kühler einer custom Wasserkühlung gefragt und keine frickellösung mit einer AIO wo nicht alles mit Wasser gekühlt wird. Denn mit so einem Kühler wird neben der GPU auch die VRam und die Spannungswandler mit gekühlt. Von diesem Hersteller habe ich auch ein Kühler auf meiner Grafikkarte verbaut. Die Qualität ist sehr gut und die Kühlleistung lässt auch nichts zu Wünschen übrig.

Wenn jemand auf Wasser umbaut, dann richtig und nicht mit solch ein Murgs was auch Geld kostet und nicht die Kühlleistung eines Fullcover Wasserkühlkörper dran kommen kann. Denn ansonsten kann man sich alles sparen und bei Luft bleiben.

Zu deinem Beitrag habe ich nicht groß was geschrieben, da ich es auch gut finde wenn eine Alternative mit eingestellt wird.

Aber solche eine Lösung würde ich nicht eingehen wenn es doch noch eine andere Lösung zu einem Fullcover Kühler besteht. Denn eine AIO kann man nie mit einer modularen Wasserkühlung vergleichen. Alleine schon die Pumpe die man sich hochwertiger kauft und noch dazu separat verbaut gut entkoppeln kann macht viel aus. Von der Kühlfläche und dem einfachem befüllen und entlüften ganz zu schweigen.



soulstyle schrieb:


> @ IIcarus
> Ich schreibe Bykisi gleich zum 2. mal an mit meiner Anfrage.
> KA ob meine Mail in den Spam Ordner kam


Das ist komisch, ich hatte da mal angeschrieben gehabt und direkt am nächsten Tag eine Antwort erhalten.
Genutzt habe ich die Email von Bykski Wasserkühlungen online kaufen | eZModding


----------



## soulstyle (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist komisch, ich hatte da mal angeschrieben gehabt und direkt am nächsten Tag eine Antwort erhalten.
> Genutzt habe ich die Email von Bykski Wasserkühlungen online kaufen | eZModding



Ich habe diese zum 2. mal genutzt.

Schauen wir mal.

support@ezmodding.com


----------



## IICARUS (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Gut da kann ich nichts zu sagen, da ich letztens schnell eine Antwort erhalten habe. Aber Alienexpress wäre ja auch noch eine Lösung. Natürlich wäre direkt mit einem Händler hier in Deutschland besser, da der Kontakt dazu einfacher ist. Im Luxx Forum ist dieser Händler auch als User vorhanden, vielleicht dort mal ein Thema dazu erstellen.


----------



## eclipso (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Man muss, oder sollte das Kontaktformular verwenden, der Rest landet im Spam-Ordner: Kontaktformular


----------



## soulstyle (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Stimmt kann sein!
Kontaktformular ausgefüllt. 

Danke Eclipso last but not least auch IIcarus


----------



## IICARUS (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Hatte damals auch das Kontaktformular verwendet gehabt.


----------



## eclipso (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Schreibe bitte die genaue Bezeichnugn deiner Karte dazu (N-AS5700XTTUF-X kompatibel), weder in den USA noch Europa ist der Kühler gelistet. Möglich ist das man tatsächlich auf China beschränkt, oder wegen Corona derzeit bei der Lieferung eingeschränkt ist. Füge den Link des aliexpress.com Angebots hinzu. Lieferbar ab März steht da sowieso.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung RX 5700 XT*

Der der Link ist doch mit dabei gewesen... 
BYKSKI Wasser Block verwenden fuer ASUS TUF3 RX5700XT O8G Gaming Unterstuetzung A RGB/RGB LED Licht Kuehler Block Kupfer + arylic auf AliExpress

Ansonsten, für dich extra als Bild raus kopiert... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist es klar das der Kühler nicht in Europa zu bekommen ist und was für ein Unterschied macht es ob es den auch in den USA gibt oder in China bestellt wird?! Wie bereits geschrieben haben schon oft User Wasserkühlung Teile über Alienexpress gekauft und der einzige Nachteil ist die lange Lieferzeit davon.

Ansonsten hier mal etwas Lesestoff: Attention Required! | Cloudflare
Letztens hat jemand hier auch dort mehrere Sachen bestellt und bestätigt nach 14 Tage einiges bereits bekommen zu haben.

Ansonsten muss sich halt jemand melden der dort bereits was bestellt hat.
Denn mehr dazu kann ich auch nicht sagen, aber eine AIO Lösung würde ich nicht eingehen, da würde ich lieber bei Luft bleiben und dabei noch Geld sparen. 

Ist meine Meinung zumindest dazu.


----------



## eclipso (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung RX 5700 XT*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der der Link ist doch mit dabei gewesen...
> BYKSKI Wasser Block verwenden fuer ASUS TUF3 RX5700XT O8G Gaming Unterstuetzung A RGB/RGB LED Licht Kuehler Block Kupfer + arylic auf AliExpress
> 
> Ansonsten, für dich extra als Bild raus kopiert...
> ...


Darum ging es doch gar nicht. Mein Post richtete sich weder gegen das Custom Loop Konzept, gegen bykski oder deine Empfehlung. Es geht darum, dass wenn ein Produkt nur in einem Marktumfeld angeboten wird, das seinen Grund hat (haben kann). Könnte an der Bauteilbestückung liegen. Deshalb schrieb ich ja die Platine mal anschauen. Das der Kühler nichts taugt, in China nicht oder ohne Käuferschutz bestellt würde, habe ich nirgends geschrieben.

Was die Ideen angeht, sah es für mich so aus, dass ihm Alphacool als Einsteiger im Bereich der Kompaktwasserkühlung gefiel, wobei er ja auch in ein dafür geeignetes Gehäuse investieren sollte. Die AC AiO-Loop ist aus Custom Komponenten erstellt, die kann man später ganz normal in einem offenen Kreislauf weiterverwenden, was das Angebot dann auch noch fexibler als klassiche AiO's erscheinen lässt. Den bykski kann man dort ohne weiteres Einbinden und wenn man gleich auf den 360 Radi setzt (Kupfer als Referenz), reicht das für einen 3600x und eine 5700XT schon, wenn man es nicht übertreibt. Einen 240 kann man dort locker einbinden, dass schafft die Pumpe und liesse sich für kleines Geld ohne weiteres auf eine höheres Modell aufrüsten.

Bei Empfehlungen sollte man darauf achten, nicht selbst zuviel von dem rein zu interpretieren was man selbst im Kopf hat und den eigenen Anspruch auf andere reflektieren. Der Mainstream braucht nicht unbedingt eine Extremwasserkühlung. Lass ihn doch erst mal einsteigen. Um mehr ging es mir nicht. Custom Loop bedeutet letztlich auch, dass man das System lange genug im Sinne von P/L nutzen sollte und das immer wieder Zusatzkosten auf einem zukommen (können), wenn man die Hardware wechselt. Das sollte klar sein!

Der Mainstream lässt sich aber auch gut unter Luft kühlen, wenn man bestimmte Regeln beachtet. Ist meine Meinung dazu, hilft dem Themenstarter aber nicht. Wollte  es gerne hier schreiben. Auch wenn viele behaupten AC sei minderwertig, was die Qualität angeht und Enthusiasten eher auf andere Anbieter setzen, ist die Idee hier wirklich mal einen Trend im Bereich AiO Kühlungen zu setzen und  vieles flexibler zu gestalten. Den Radi, Anschlüsse, Knickschutzfeder, Schnellkupplung, Pumpe, Lüfter und sogar die Schläuche könnte man immer weiterverwenden, auch in anderen Projekten. Ich wollte nur, dass er erst mal ankommt und das Konzept beginnt nicht beim Fullcover für GPUs, sondern beim Gehäuse (ist dir ja selbst schon aufgefalllen).

Ob der bykski passt wissen wir erst, wenn er ihn verbaut hat und die Karte läuft. Bis dahin können viele Steine im Weg liegen. Wollte das einfach nur ansprechen, lieber mit Lust als Frust.

Man kann bzgl. fehlender Rückantwort davon ausgehen, dass sich die Auslieferung im März faktisch verzögert, die Gründe dafür habe ich bereits aufgeführt. Es wäre möglich Alphacool zugleich anzuschreiben, ob die Interesse haben einen Fullcover für die TUF3 zu vermessen, herzustellen und anzubieten. Dann muss man seine Karte zu Alphacool schicken, die wird dort vermessen und es dauert 6 bis 10 Wochen, bis es bestellbare Produkte gibt.

Watercool macht das leider nicht, weil sich Kleinserien für die nicht lohnen. EK steckt in zu vielen Projekten, dass die Zeit hätten sich damit zu beschäftigen. Wenn die keinen Fullcover anbieten ist das so, muss man hinnehmen.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung RX 5700 XT*

Das ACL AiO-Loop ist ganz ok, aber nie im leben mit einer custom Wakü vergleichbar.

Zum einem fehlt da der AGB und das befüllen und entlüften gestallter sich dann sehr schwer. Dann kommt noch dazu das die Pumpe nicht so leistungsstark ist und ggf. dann sollte der Loop erweitert werden entweder der Durchfluss zu gering ausfällt oder doch eine neue Pumpe her muss und dann natürlich auch ein neuer CPU Kühler. Es kommt noch dazu das die Pumpe auf dem CPU-Kühler sitzt und nicht entkoppelt ist. Meine Pumpe ist entkoppelt und leistet mit minimaler Drehzahl 75 l/h und ist nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus zu hören. Mit max. Drehzahl erreiche ich noch 135 l/h und ich habe dazu noch ein Mora mit dran hängen, denn ohne Mora habe ich nochmals 15-20 l/h mehr.

An dem Set bestehen nur die Schläuche, die Anschlüsse und der Radiator aus normalen custom Wakü Teile, der Rest ist AIO und nicht vergleichbar mit einem custom Loop.

Es ist eine gute Variante, keine Frage, aber nie im Leben mit einem custom Loop vergleichbar und es gab hier schon einige User die damit auf die Schnauze gefallen sind. Zum einem weil die Pumpe nicht leise genug war, der Durchfluss nach dem erweitern nicht mehr ausreichte und dann anfingen sich doch richtige Komponente einer custom Wakü zu kaufen.

Wie sagt man so schön.... wer Billig kauft, kauft zweimal. 

Natürlich kann auch alles mit Luftkühlung betrieben werden, aber darum geht es in diesem Thema nicht.
Mein Rat daher... entweder richtig machen oder es gleich bleiben lassen und bei Luft bleiben. 

Werde dazu aber nichts mehr beitragen, da es mir egal ist und ich nur die Vor- und Nachteile aufgelistet habe. Mir persönlich ist es egal was sich jeder verbauen möchte, da ich mein System nach meinem Wünschen und Ermessen bereits vor mir stehen habe. 

So sieht es bei mir momentan aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eclipso (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung RX 5700 XT*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ACL AiO-Loop ist ganz ok, aber nie im leben mit einer custom Wakü vergleichbar.
> 
> Zum einem fehlt da der AGB und das befüllen und entlüften gestallter sich dann sehr schwer. Dann kommt noch dazu das die Pumpe nicht so leistungsstark ist und ggf. dann sollte der Loop erweitert werden entweder der Durchfluss zu gering ausfällt oder doch eine neue Pumpe her muss und dann natürlich auch ein neuer CPU Kühler. Es kommt noch dazu das die Pumpe auf dem CPU-Kühler sitzt und nicht entkoppelt ist. Meine Pumpe ist entkoppelt und leistet mit minimaler Drehzahl 75 l/h und ist nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus zu hören. Mit max. Drehzahl erreiche ich noch 135 l/h und ich habe dazu noch ein Mora mit dran hängen, denn ohne Mora habe ich nochmals 15-20 l/h mehr.
> 
> ...


Es ist für mich völlig o.k. was du für Empfehlungen ausspricht, tust es ja für die Communtiy was bemerkenswert ist. So schlecht ist die AC nicht, AC entwickelt das Konzept stetig weiter. Du hast einen Anbieter in D und der Support ist wirklich gut, reagiert prompt auf Anfragen.

Die Pumpe hat einen AGB (wenn auch klein) und auch das entlüften geht problemlos. Custom Loops und deren Komponenten sollten weger der möglichen Korrosion gezielt ausgewählt werden. Das kann gut ins Geld gehen. Für eine 3600(x) und eine 5700xt (was willst du da ausser leise *leiser* noch rausquetschen?). Ich weiß nicht, soviel Aufwand nur dafür? Geht auch anders glaube ich. Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal, da gebe ich dir Recht, nur wer den Mainstream kühlen will sollte darauf achten das die Kühlkomponete nicht teurerer ausfällt als die zu kühlende Hardware. Das steht sonst völlig im Missverhältnis.

Es geht dabei absolut nicht gegen deine Empfehlung. Ich bei seit 20 Jahren im H²O Sektor dabei, damals mit selbst entwickelten Kühlern, die ich habe eigens fräsen lassen.

Der Bereich hat sich seit dem, stark weiterentwickelt.

Schöner Sysaufbau, EK und Mora wie vermutet.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

AC ist Aquacomputer, Alphacool ist ACL, nur mal so nebenbei bemerk. 

Ansonsten ist nichts gegen den was du schreibst einzuwenden, nur wer es richtig machen möchte, der sollte direkt auf custom Wakü bauen.

Auch wenn sich einiges weiter entwickelt hat ändert es nichts an der Sache wo eine Pumpe Geräusche verursacht, sobald diese nicht entkoppelt werden kann. Denn das ist ein Naturgesetz und das lässt sich nur durch gutes entkoppeln entgegen wirken und alle AIOs haben hier ein Problem, da die Pumpe immer fest auf dem Kühler verbaut ist.

Es gibt auch eine günstigere Variante, dazu gibt es ein guten AGB/Pumpen Kombi, was sogar auch sehr leise sein soll.
Magicool DCP450B - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA

Zum Beispiel: Warenkorb | Caseking
Da fehlt aber noch ein Kühler, der müsste noch dazu genommen werden.


----------



## eclipso (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



IICARUS schrieb:


> AC ist Aquacomputer, Alphacool ist ACL, nur mal so nebenbei bemerk.
> 
> Ansonsten ist nichts gegen den was du schreibst einzuwenden, nur wer es richtig machen möchte, der sollte direkt auf custom Wakü bauen.
> 
> ...


Diese Pumpe ist eigens für den Loop optimiert und nicht zu hören (unter 12v wohlgemerkt), läuft mit 2700udm und fördert 75l pro Stunde. Beim Wärmeaustausch kommt es nicht immer auf die Fließgeschwindigkeit an, sondern wie Einzel-Komponenten zueinander beschaffen sind (optimiert) und welche Wärmedichte abtransportiert werden soll.

Die Magicool zu empfehlen, naja - das Teil hatte Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit und ist von Ausfällen geplagt, siehe VPN 655. Leise ja, aber nicht lange! Er braucht kein Pumpenmonster für eine interne Mainstream-Wasserkühlung, für einen Mora schon. Nicht wegen der Förderhöhe, sondern der Summe an Übergangswiederständen in Fließrichtung.

Wir reden beim Themenstarter von 350-400W max..


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Mir ist nur bekannt das da ggf. die Dichtringe des AGBs ausgetauscht werden müssten, was so sich im Cent Bereich bewegt. Von Ausfällen sind die VPN 755 betroffen und haben rein gar nichts mit der Magicool Pumpe was zu tun. Mir sind auch keine Ausfälle dieser Pumpe bekannt.

Mit so einer kleinen AIO Pumpe wirst du nie im Leben auf 75 l/h kommen.
Vielleicht wenn du nur ein CPU-Kühler dran hängen hast, aber nicht  mehr wenn das ganze über 2 große intern verbaute Radiatoren + Grafikkarte laufen soll. Natürlich hast du Recht das alles über 40 l/h ausreichend ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

DC-Lt 2600: maximaler Durchfluss 100l/h, Förderhöhe 0,6m 
Da bleiben auch in der Aio vielleicht 30l/h übrig, in einem größeren Kreislauf viel weniger. Selbst Laing Pumpen haben in einem Kreislauf mit Cpu, Gpu und 2 Radiatoren nur noch 150-250l/h übrig, obwohl Druck und maximaler Durchfluss weit höher sind. 
Für ne Aio kann man die Dc-Lt gebrauchen, für mehr nicht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Meine Empfehlung wäre eine DDC310.
Schön leise und genug Leistung.
Bei mir im Loop schlägt sie sich sehr gut. Ich habe CPU&GPU Block, 1x280, 1x360, 1x480 Radis, mit einer ziemlich komplizierten Verschlauchung inkl. einiger Eck-Ventile.
Für 60€ inkl Top echt gut


----------



## eclipso (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir ist nur bekannt das da ggf. die Dichtringe des AGBs ausgetauscht werden müssten, was so sich im Cent Bereich bewegt. Von Ausfällen sind die VPN 755 betroffen und haben rein gar nichts mit der Magicool Pumpe was zu tun. Mir sind auch keine Ausfälle dieser Pumpe bekannt.
> 
> Mit so einer kleinen AIO Pumpe wirst du nie im Leben auf 75 l/h kommen.
> Vielleicht wenn du nur ein CPU-Kühler dran hängen hast, aber nicht  mehr wenn das ganze über 2 große intern verbaute Radiatoren + Grafikkarte laufen soll. Natürlich hast du Recht das alles über 40 l/h ausreichend ist.


Und die 655 nicht beim Tachosignal (PWM)? Die 450l der Magicool sind auch Quatsch, die läuft mit 2700udm.

Flüssigkeitskühlungen trennen vor allem Bereiche des Wärmeübergangs, des Transports und der Abgabe voneinander. Wie geschrieben, muss nicht immer sein das man alles nach aussen führt.

Ist genauso wie behauptet wird Kupferaufbauten (Wasserkühler, Radi usw.) bräuchten noch bioziden Flüssigkeitsanteil, völliger Blödsinn weil Küpfer allein schon biozid wirkt. Wichtig ist wegen der Potenzialunterscheide kein ALU zu verbauen, was dann bei gleichzeitigen Weglassen von Farbstoffen und Silberionen in Flüssigkeiten schon mal hilft die Flüssigkeit auch "flüssig" zu halten und Fließgeschwindigkeiten sowie die Arbeit der Pumpe intern fördert, um auch ihre Referenzen zu erreichen. Wenn kein Licht (oder Sonnenlicht) in die WaKü fällt, braucht es nicht mal Algenschutz. 1 kleiner Tropfen Spüli wenns um eine Erstbefüllung geht, ansonsten reicht destilliertes Wasser völlig.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung wäre eine DDC310.Schön leise und genug Leistung.



Ja, inklusive Shoggy wirklich sehr gut, apropos Mainbord, ginge die EK-XTOP SPC-60 PWM mit 6W direkt am Pumpen-Header.

EK Water Blocks EK-XTOP SPC-60 PWM - Acryl (inkl. Pump…


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Am Ende kann man immer mit maximal 40% der Förderleistung als Endförderleistung rechnen, bei einem Cpu+Gpu Kreislauf eher 20%. Natürlich muss man Unterschiede beim Druck bzw. die Kennlinie beachten, aber ganz grob näherungsweise reicht es. Mehr Genauigkeit ist beim Durchfluss sowieso nicht relevant.

Dass Alphacool generell Probleme bei der Qualitätssicherung hat (bei den Pumpen merkt man es am meisten) ist ja jetzt nichts neues.


----------



## jhnbrg (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Hallo allerseits. 

Ich möchte mal auch meinen Senf dazu geben, wenn ihr nix dagegen habt. Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass Custom WaKü ein sehr kostspieliges Hobby ist. Ich selber habe da bereits über 3k investiert, leider zum Teil wegen Fehlentscheidungen zu Beginn und wegen "Sparen wollen". Aktuell befinde ich mich im 4ten und hoffentlich finalem Umbau. Zum Thema WaKü habe ich mittlerweile eine klare Haltung: Wenn WaKü, dann eine richtige. Diese hält dann Jahre und neue CPU+GPU lassen sich bei einem Upgrade problemlos integrieren.

Wenn man als Neueinsteiger von vorne rein wenig Geld investieren möchte, dann wäre meine Empfehlung bei Luftkühlung zu bleiben. Denn damit kann man die Komponenten gut und leise kühlen. Eine AiO ist aus meiner Sicht bei einer CPU vollkommen ok, dabei  leidet auch die Optik nicht. Möchte man die GraKa "richtig" kühlen, dann würde ich definitiv einen custom Loop aufbauen. Denn genau die GraKa profitiert am meisten von WaKü. Eines ist aber in allen Fällen ganz wichtig: die Wahl vom Gehäuse. Egal ob AiO oder Custom, die Luft muss zirkulieren. Wenn man nur 2x 240er Radis unterbringen kann, dann sollte man über den Kauf eines anderen Gehäuses nachdenken. Mit den kleinen Radis wird das System weder kühl noch leise. 

Zum Thema Bykski kann ich nur positives berichten. Ich habe schon mehrfach bei EZmodding gekauft und viele Komponenten in meinem Rechner verbaut. Meinen GraKa Wasserblock haben die Jungs für mich aus China importiert. Wenn die etwas nicht auf Lager haben, besorgen sie es problemlos.


----------



## eclipso (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Guter Bericht. 3K ist o.k, kommt natürlich über den gemessenen Zeitraum an. Mir kommt nichts ohne H²O in den Rechner. Beim TS frage ich mich immer noch , obs nicht eher das Gehäuse ist, weil der Kühler auf der TUF groß genug ist und Asus sich intern auch mal Mühe gegeben hat, was bei AMD Karten nicht immer der Fall war.

Daher auch mein Einwurf, erst mal eine erweiterebare AiO zu benutzen, rein für den 3600x reicht das Ding locker. Selbst fürs OC.

Hab natürlich mit bykski kein Problem auch wenn ich nicht kaufe. Liegt an der Hardware, da braucht Enthusiast auch Enthuisast, ist nun mal so. Dann können sich die anfallenden Kosten für Custom Loops deutlich unterscheiden und auch alle Nachfolegekosten (Nachrüstung Fullcover für CPU und GPU).

Ich würde nie und nimmer mehr in Wasserkühloptionen investieren, wenn die Hardware deutlich billiger ist oder die Kühloption dann 50% des Anschaffungspreises ausmachen. Das ist völliger Nonsens. Da kann man gleich in Hardware investieren, die auch unter Luft kühl und leise bleibt, optimiert, bei deutlich höherer Ausgangsleistung unter Luft.

Sowas darf man trotz Hobby nicht aus dem Auge verlieren, weil sonst die Sinnhaftigkeit auf der Strecke bleibt, Wasser hat immer Folgekosten bei der Umrüstung.

Ein 3600x und 5700xt bei 450 bis 500 Euro Anschaffungspreis bei nochmal 500 Euro für einen Custom Loop, idiotisch wenn mich einer fragt. Dann die 500 Euro in Hardware investieren, bringt undervoltet deutlich mehr und bleibt leise.


----------



## jhnbrg (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



eclipso schrieb:


> Guter Bericht. Ein 3600x und 5700xt bei 450 bis 500 Euro Anschaffungspreis bei nochmal 500 Euro für einen Custom Loop, idiotisch wenn mich einer fragt. Dann die 500 Euro in Hardware investieren, bringt undervoltet deutlich mehr und bleibt leise.



In dem Fall stimme ich dir zu. Undervolten und Geld sparen.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



eclipso schrieb:


> Ein 3600x undf 5700xt bei 450 bis 500 Euro Anschaffungspreis bei nochmal 500 Euro für einen Custom Loop, idiotisch wenn mich einer fragt. Dann die 500 Euro in Hardware investieren, bringt undervoltet deutlich mehr und bleibt leise.


Mit Sinnhaftigkeit werden solche Umbauten meist nichts mehr gemeinsam haben, denn dann geht es um persönliche Leidenschaften um ggf. auch mal auf Optik zu bauen was so Funktionell rein gar nichts ausmachen wird.

Aber es macht was aus wenn jemand sparen möchte und hierzu Radiatoren zu knapp auswählt und sich am ende wundert das Temperatur bezogen nur gering was ausgemacht hat und die Lüfter fast genau so schnell laufen müssen. Denn eine AIO mit einem 240mm Radiator hat in erster Linie nur ihren Vorteil alles aufgeräumter und sauberer verbaut zu haben. An den Temperaturen wird sich aber kaum was ändern und auch die Lüfter müssen weiterhin schnell laufen, weil sich auch das Wasser erwärmt und gekühlt werden muss.

Erst wenn bestimmte Flächen zum Einsatz kommen wird es etwas kühler, da die Wassertemperatur noch weiter runter gekühlt werden kann und auch die Lüfter müssen dann dazu nicht so schnell laufen. Es gibt in der Tat Pumpen die sehr leise sind, aber meist sind die Lüfter dann auch nicht lautlos und sobald diese leise laufen würden würde die Pumpe wieder auffallen.

Das ganze ist natürlich dann nicht ganz billig, aber ein Hobby ist meist nicht billig und wer auf Funktionell steht, der ist bei einer Wasserkühlung ehe fehl am Platz. Denn auch mit Luftkühlung läuft so ein System problemlos.


----------



## jhnbrg (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Das Gehäuse vom TE ist aus meiner Sicht eh ungeeignet für eine Custom WaKü. Er könnte ja eine AiO für die CPU nehmen und Morpheus II für die GraKa. Wäre meine Empfehlung.


----------



## eclipso (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ganze ist natürlich dann nicht ganz billig, aber ein Hobby ist meist nicht billig und wer auf Funktionell steht, der ist bei einer Wasserkühlung ehe fehl am Platz. Denn auch mit Luftkühlung läuft so ein System problemlos.


Ja, da habe ich absolut Verständis dafür. Nur darf die Kohle dafür nicht wehtun. Bei der Pumpe geht es um Entry Level Funktionalität, weil sich AGB, Kühler und Pumpe in einem vereint. Wenn man dann im Vergleich zu Luft vom Ergebnis entäuscht ist, tust nicht so weh. Klick mal einen Bereich tiefer, da steht sowas wie, Wasserkühlung aber enttäuscht! Ich geh dann zurück und Kohle ist futsch. Hobby bleibt Hobby keine Berufung!



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse vom TE ist aus meiner Sicht eh ungeeignet für eine Custom WaKü. Er könnte ja eine AiO für die CPU nehmen und Morpheus II für die GraKa. Wäre meine Empfehlung.


Hab ich jetzt mehrfach geschrieben, der Radi soll nach draussen weil er gar nichts in Gehäusekonzept passt. Dann säuseln die Lüfter gleich neben meinem Ohr, das Ding steht auf einen Tisch wie man erkennt oder daneben.

Der TUF Kühlblock braucht keinen Morpheus, der braucht zwei leise 120mm die viel wegschaufeln, ohne Radau zu machen. Für den 3600x  reicht ein guter Luftkühler wenn nicht sogar Enthuisastmodell, das ist unhörbar.

Noctua NH-U12A kommt auch mit einem 3900x zurecht und berücksichtigt mit schnellen Heatpipes auch das asymmetrische Desgin der CCD von Zen 3.

Die 300 Euronen würde ich also in ein vernünftiges Gehäusekonzept investieren und paar sehr gute Lüfter plus Montageschiene und CPU Kühler. Noctua wäre da Lüfter und Kühler-Referenz. Blinkie ist in den 300 Euro auch drin.


----------



## jhnbrg (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Ich würde mal sagen, wenn TE sich für die Custom WaKü entscheidet und diese auch in Zukunft nutzen möchte, dann wären die 500€ oder mehr bei "Billighardware" dennoch sinnvoll investiert. Möchte TE nur mal "Reinschnuppern" und wenig Geld ausgeben, dann ist eine AiO definitiv eine Option. Ich würde dabei aber keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



eclipso schrieb:


> Klick mal einen Bereich tiefer, da steht sowas wie, Wasserkühlung aber enttäuscht! Ich geh dann zurück und Kohle ist futsch.


Das hat ganz andere Gründe und wird sich beheben lassen!

Im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich dir zu, Wasser ist was für bekloppte wie uns, aber wenn man es macht, macht man es auch richtig. Entry Level macht bei (custom/erweiterbarer) Wakü aber einfach wenig Sinn. Eine einzelne Aio für die Cpu kann man ja machen, aber sobald man anfängt, mehr als eine Komponente mit Wasser zu kühlen, ist man mit einem custom Loop besser aufgehoben als mit einzelnen oder zusammengesteckten Aios.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Ich habe mir grade sie TUF mal angeschaut, das ist ja n Triple-Slot Design 
So laut dürfte die eigentlich nicht werden..
@TE
Das Beste wäre, du kaufst dir erstmal ein gutes Case, vielleicht sind ja dann Temperatur/Lautstärke erstmal in Ordnung.
Gleichzeitig solltest du darauf achten, dass das Case genug Möglichkeiten für eine WaKü hat, also mindestens 2x360er Radis reinpassen. 2x280/1x360,1x280 wäre auch okay.

Wenn du tatsächliche Verbesserungen Optisch sowie Lautstärke/Temptechnisch haben willst, solltest du minimum 500€ !NUR! für die WaKü einplanen.
Ein gutes Case sind auch locker 100€
Wenn dann noch bisschen Bling-Bling usw. rein soll, geht der Preis auch schnell nach oben.

Da ja Optik auch ein Teil deiner Wünsche sind, fällt die ALC Eisbär komplett raus, weil die einfach kacke aussieht.
Möglicherweise kannst du dich auch einfach auf ein Case & CPU AiO festlegen, und du bist zufrieden


----------



## eclipso (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich dir zu, Wasser ist was für bekloppte wie uns...




Habs mal durchgezählt. Hinter mir im Schrank liegen 6 CPU Kühler und 3 für GPUs EKWB, plus Chipsatzgedöns, AGB und Pumpen. Zum Teil unbrauchbar, weil Hardwarerückbau, verkauft und ich nix wegschmeißen kann. 1500 Euro locker.

Völlig bekloppt, 1500 Euro Briefbeschwerer Ausstellung.

Pumpe und Radi halten ewig, stimmt.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Da kommt auch sehr schnell was zusammen, auch Kleinteile die einzeln nicht viel ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Gerrod (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Ich misch mich mal kurz dazwischen da wir ja sowieso schon erwähnt wurden.
Bezüglich des Blocks für die TUF.
Den wirds auch direkt aus Deutschland geben, genauso wie früher oder später die AIO Variante, jedoch wie schon vorher im Thread erwähnt etwas verzögert wegen der Situation in China.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Warum habt ihr eigentlich keinen eigenen Supportthread hier bei PCGH?
Schaden würde es nicht.


----------



## soulstyle (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Jup Antwort habe ich erhalten. Danke an der Stelle ...
4 Wochen Lieferzeit...das, ist die Kühlplatte die IIcarus aus Ali raus gesucht hatte.
AGB und Pumpe kommen noch dazu.
Wie komme ich mit den Verschraubungen etc. weiter, gibt es da Kits dazu oder alles einzeln bestellen?


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung RX 5700 XT*

Kits gibt es nur inkl. Radiatoren, Pumpe usw.
Wenn es nur um den Schlauch und den Anschlüsse geht, dann kannst du auch alles einzeln kaufen.

Anschlüsse kannst nehmen was du möchtest.
Musst aber immer auf die Größe des Schlauches achten.
Zum Beispiel für 13/10 Schlauch auch die Anschlüsse dazu kaufen oder wenn du 16/10er Schlauch nimmst, müssen die Anschlüsse auch entsprechend ausgewählt werden.

Es gibt dann halt auch den Unterschied mit durchsichtigen oder schwarzen Schlauch.
Der Durchsichtige hat immer Weichmacher enthalten und der der Schwarze gibt es auch ohne Weichmacher.
Mit Weichmacher haben manche Schläuche mehr und manche weniger.

Meine Empfehlung dazu...
Ohne Weichmacher: EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattsc…
Mit wenig Weichmacher: Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m

Weichmacher löst sich mit der Zeit auf und verstopft dir Kühler und Radiatoren.
In meinem Beispiel habe ich 16/10er Schlauch genommen, da dieser nicht abknicken kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich kannst auch 13/10 Schlauch verbauen, musst dann aber beim verlegen darauf achten das er nicht abknicken kann. Denn je nach Länge und besonders wenn der Schlauch warm wird, wird er auch biegsamer und kann mit dem Gewicht des Wassers abknicken. Dazu gibt es aber auch Federn zum Schutz des Abknicken.

Oder willst du Hardtube verbauen?


----------



## soulstyle (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Da ich den Sprung von Luftkühlung direkt in die erweiterbare Wakü mache, denke ich, das es eine ordentliche Hürde fürs erste ist.
Also werde ich bei den Schlächen bleiben und weiche dem Biegen der Hardtubes aus.

Jup 16/10 sieht gut aus.
Was Verschraubung angeht...

Pumpe 2 Verschraubungen (Wasser rein raus)
AGB auch 2.
Graka 2
CPU 2
Brauche ich noch etwas?

Anschlussreihenfolge:
Und alle in reihe anschließen oder?
Also Pumpe zieht Wasser aus dem AGB in die CPU dann in die Graka dann zurück in den AGB?

Sorry für die Fragen...denke ich glänze mit meinem Anfänger dasein....


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Genau, pro Bauteil hast du immer ein Auslass und ein Einlass, also musst du immer zwei pro Teil was mit dem Schlauch verbunden werden soll 2x rechnen. Die Reihenfolge ist im Grunde egal, da das Wasser so schnell zirkuliert so das überall so ziemlich die gleiche Wassertemperatur herrscht.

Mit Schlauch nimmt man daher immer kurze Wege und das es auch Optisch gut aussieht.

Der AGB sollte so verbaut werden dass das Wasser von alleine in die Pumpe laufen kann, denn die Pumpe kann nicht ziehen oder saugen und so muss das Wasser von alleine zur Pumpe hin gelangen. Zumindest beim befüllen, denn später wäre es im Grunde egal.

Wenn der AGB nicht direkt vor der Pumpe sitzt ist es zwar auch möglich, aber das befüllen wird dadurch sehr erschwert. Sollte es sich um eine Pumpe inkl. AGB handeln hat sich das ganze ehe erledigt, da der AGB direkt auf der Pumpe sitzt.

Es gibt auch Winkel-Adapter, die machen sich auch gut wenn z.B. ein Radiator nicht gut erreichbar ist und man nicht direkt mit dem Schlauch dran kommt.
Zum Beispiel sowas:
Alphacool Eiszapfen L-Verbinder drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool Eiszapfen Winkeladapter 45deg drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ob du welche brauchst kann ich dir nicht sagen, kommt immer auf dem Aufbau selber an.
Manchmal ist es aber nicht verkehrt ein paar da zu haben.


----------



## soulstyle (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Ok also drückt die Pumpe das Wasser.
Gibt es nicht AGB´s mit integrierter Pumpe was auch durchsichtig ist logisch mit Led oder RGB?

Damit ich viel Gefälle habe wird das Wasser von dem AGB runter zur Pumpe fallen.
Somit ändert sich die Reihenfolge was lt. deiner Info eh egal ist.
Flussbild: AGB oben, Pumpe unten, dann zum Radiator, Graka, CPU, dann zurück zum AGB?


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Gibt es natürlich auch, wo die Pumpe direkt am AGB mit dran ist.
Schau mal auf Caseking, da ist es einfache Wasserkühlung Komponenten auszusuchen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Was für eine Radi-Fläche hast du denn geplant?
Ich habe zB. insgesamt 7x120 und 2x140, und das ist mir eigentlich immer noch zu wenig, allerdings hab ich im Gehäuse keinen Platz für mehr 
Die WaKü bringt dir ja nichts, wenn sie im Endeffekt viel lauter ist, als die vorhandenen LuKü.
Nimm dir aber bloß kein Beispiel an den ganzen Show-Builds, und besonders nicht bei dem Amis. Denen ist Lautstärke nämlich relativ egal, die hauen auch in nen CPU&GPU-Loop zT. nur nen 240er Radi


----------



## soulstyle (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Hi,
Radifläche, Puuh da habe ich mir noch nicht viel Gedanken drum gemacht.

Hast Du zuviel Abwärme oder warum reicht Dir Kühlflächen nicht?

Am schönsten wäre ein Radiator an dem 3x 120er (360er )?Lüfter drauf kommen so wie bei den AIO´s und das im PC verbaut.
Denke das wird zu wenig sein auch für später mit moderatem OC.
Wenn es sein muss werde ich einen Radiator aufs Dach montieren da komme ich genau mit einem 480er hin.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Wenn du nicht leiser als mit Luftkühlung kommen willst, dann reicht ein 360er Radiaor aus. Die Fläche ist ausschlaggebend wie leise und kühl alles wird und wenn CPU und GPU gehühlt werden ist es empfehlenswert mindestens auf 2x 360er zu gehen, mehr wäre noch besser.

Bei einer AIO hast du nur den Prozessor zum kühlen.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Hey,

Naja also 500 bis 600€ für ne Wakü und so laut wie ne Lüftkühlung wird eine magere Ausbeute Optik mal nicht mit bewertet.
Also sollte schon die Silenceklasse einer gehobenen Mittelklasse sein.
Dann kommt es auf die round about 100€ mehr oder weniger auch nicht an.

Problem ist ich verliere durch die Radis halt die Kompaktheit. 

Ja genau nur Prozi. Ich meinte das ja auch nur als optisches Modelbeispiel.
Schade Schade ich bin am grübeln und schaue seit geraumer Zeit Wasserkühlungen von verschiedenen Comunities an........Qual der Wahl kennt ihr jaaa


----------



## eclipso (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



soulstyle schrieb:


> Problem ist ich verliere durch die Radis halt die Kompaktheit. a


Kannst ja nach aussen einen Mora anströmen (stellen) und für Lanparty oder so, noch was im Gehäuse verbauen, Schnellkupplung dazwischen und gut.

Gab schon Konfigs da stand der Radi im anderen Raum.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Wenn du nur Prozessor kühlst, dann reicht  natürlich auch 1x 360 Radiator.
Bin  ja davon ausgegangen das du Prozessor und auch die Grafikkarte mit Wasser kühlen möchtest.

Nur den Prozessor kühlen wird auch keine 500 Euro kosten.
Aber dann kommst du mit einer AIO noch günstiger weg.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



soulstyle schrieb:


> Hast Du zuviel Abwärme oder warum reicht Dir Kühlflächen nicht?


Mehr Fläche = Leiser...
Aktuell zwar nicht ausschlaggebend, da ich immer noch die Ref-5700XT drin habe, aber sobald der Block auf der Karte ist, wirds wieder unangenehm 
Mit meiner Vega56 bin ich im Sommer auf 42° Wassertemperatur gekommen, ohne, dass die Lautstärke zu sehr gestört hätte. (War auch noch im Dachgesschoss)
Aber das ist mir eigentlich schon zuviel  unter 40° will ich schon sein, ohne ein Turbinenwerk neben mir zu haben 


Man kann rechnen, dass pro 120er Rad etwa 100Watt abgeführt werden können.
1x360 wären ~300Watt. Mit einer gewissen Lautstärke geht das schon, ist aber nicht optimal in deinem Fall.
Minimum 1x360 und 1x240 würde ich dir schon empfehlen 
Man muss ja nicht so übertreiben wie IICARUS, und sich direkt nen MoRa hinstellen 

Grundsätzlich passt eigentlich in jedes Case, wo ein 360er Platz findet, an anderer Stelle noch ein 240er.

Radiatoren kannst du günstig von Aquatuning im B-Waren-Shop beziehen.
Da sind die meistens günstiger, als zB. auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Zumindest ist 100W/120mm die Faustregel, die sollte man aber eher als Mindestmaß verstehen. Je mehr, desto besser werden die Temperaturen und desto leiser können die Lüfter laufen. 

Faktisch ist es bei Prozessoren so, dass man mit einer Wassertemperatur oberhalb von 40°C in der Regel keine Temperaturvorteile gegenüber einer Aio und auch nicht gegenüber einem Luftkühler hat, die Vorteile fangen erst darunter an. Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen, aber für alles, was es im Mainstream an Cpus gibt, trifft es so ziemlich zu.

Die Grafikkarte profitiert natürlich immer, der Vorteil der Wakü ist gegenüber Luft erheblich und kann von einem schlechten Luftkühler ausgehend auch 50°C betragen, von einem guten natürlich deutlich weniger. Das Problem dabei ist, die ganze Abwärme der Grafikkarte heizt das Wasser deutlich auf, wo der Prozessor dann wieder drunter leidet. Um beides mit Wasser zu kühlen, braucht man also möglichst viel Radiatorfläche. Kleines Beispiel von mir: 2 2080ti´s mit 6 560ern gekühlt, damit bin ich halbwegs zufrieden, aber es reicht noch nicht ganz.

Natürlich musst du nicht so übertreiben, aber was sich im Gehäuse sinnvoll umsetzen lässt, sollte man auch machen. Das sind Kühlungskomponenten, die halten quasi ewig, wenn man nicht wieder Lust hat, umzubauen (ein nicht zu vernachlässigendes Risiko, der Suchtfaktor ist beachtlich  ). Also verbauen was möglich ist, mit weniger hat das ganze einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Der Suchtfaktor ist ja jetzt schon mein Problem 

Was sind denn so die weit verbreitesten Wassertemperaturen und was sind gute Wassertemperaturen also über 40 Grad annähernd vergleichbar wie mit Luft gekühlt.
Da geht es mir nicht um 1 Grad C Unterschied.
In welche Berich sollte die Temperatur ungefähr liegen? 30Grad C?


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Zumindest kühlungstechnisch sind 40°C Wasser nicht besser als mit anderen Methoden (bei der Grafikkarte sieht das wie gesagt anders aus), aber lautstärketechnisch üblicherweise schon. Gerade da lässt sich auch am meisten rausholen, ein lautloses System ist unter Wasser eben möglich, die Hardware läuft auch warm noch fast genauso gut. Am Ende bringt die niedrigstmögliche Wassertemperatur bisschen beim Oc und vereinfacht die Komponentenwahl für den Kreislauf. Mit klaren Schläuchen sollte man achten, nicht über 35°C zu kommen, das wird aber mit 2 360ern recht laut. 

Deine Sucht hat noch nicht mal angefangen, da ist noch sehr viel Luft


----------



## eclipso (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Zumindest kühlungstechnisch sind 40°C Wasser nicht besser als mit anderen Methoden (bei der Grafikkarte sieht das wie gesagt anders aus), aber lautstärketechnisch üblicherweise schon. Gerade da lässt sich auch am meisten rausholen, ein lautloses System ist unter Wasser eben möglich, die Hardware läuft auch warm noch fast genauso gut. Am Ende bringt die niedrigstmögliche Wassertemperatur bisschen beim Oc und vereinfacht die Komponentenwahl für den Kreislauf. Mit klaren Schläuchen sollte man achten, nicht über 35°C zu kommen, das wird aber mit 2 360ern recht laut.
> 
> Deine Sucht hat noch nicht mal angefangen, da ist noch sehr viel Luft


Ausschlaggebender beim Wärmeaustausch und der Gesamtlautstärke ist sicher ein bestimmtes Delta (ΔT=T2–T1), dass man anstrebt. Desto niedriger die Zieltemperatur umso kleiner das Delta bei Zimmertemperatur. Die Physik lässt sich nicht betrügen. Der Aufwand kann natürlich trotzdem sehr hoch ausfallen, je nachdem wo man wohnt.

Ich würde 30-35°C dann mit den Hilfsmitteln schon als Supersilent und damit leise bezeichnen. Mit einer 5700xt hätte er mit den zwei 360 sicher schon ausreichend Kühlfläche, für zwei GT102 ist das natürlich zu wenig. Das Aufrüsten ausserhalb des PC bleibt weiter als Option und Möglichkeit bestehen, dass wirkt sich direkt auf die Lautstärke der Radis im PC aus. Die Pumpe muss nur stark genug ausgelegt werden.

Laut kann auch den an "Luftströmungsverhältnissen" liegen, dann muss man ein Gehäuse auswählen das ausreichend Durchsatz bei angenehmer Lautstärke und  Ein- und Auströmen der Luft ermöglicht. Hängt auch vom Volumeninhalt ab, wie laut 360 Radis dann werden können und von der Position des PC ansich.

Desto weiter entfernt die Abwärme übergeben wird, umso leiser kann ein Systemausbau ausfallen. Die markantesten Ergebnisse erzielte ich, als ich im Haus den PC-Standort berücksichtitge und der große Radi im HWR stand, Lautstärke völlig egal. Im Arbeitsszimmer war Totenstille und das bei einem Tripple SLI.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Ich weiß was du meinst, mit einer 5700xt+Cpu ist man bei 250-300W Abwärme; mit 2 360ern definitiv nicht unmöglich, da gute Temperaturen zu erreichen. Das Problem ist dann Lautstärke. Zugegeben, ich bin da etwas verrückt, aber ich habe schon Lüfter mit 400 Umdrehungen gehört (ok, es waren billige Arctic F14, von den Eloops höre ich bei 400 nichts). Wenn man entsprechende Maßstäbe bei der Lautstärke setzt, wird es doch recht warm. Wenn man sich mit hörbaren (wenn auch leisen) 600 zufriedengibt, sieht die Sache viel leichter aus. Dann ist das alles natürlich kein Problem, aber gerade da liegt ja der Vorteil der Wakü. 
Die Frage ist dann, wie weit spinnt man das? Nach sehr leise kommt leise, dann nicht mehr ganz leise,.... irgendwo muss man dann einen Schlussstrich ziehen, aber wenn man es überhaupt soweit kommen lässt, ist meiner Meinung nach schon was falsch gelaufen. Ich denke da binär, hörbar und nicht hörbar. Am Ende nennt man mich noch einen Extremisten, und in der Hinsicht wäre es sogar wahr 
Wenn der Pc woanders ist, hat sich die Sache mit der Lautstärke auch schon so gut wie erledigt, alternativ kann man auch nur den Mora woanders hinstellen und behält den Optikvorteil. 

Schade, dass mehr als Dual Sli nicht mehr supportet wird, wäre sicher interessant, 4 2080ti gegen die Wakü. Da hätte ich so viele Gründe, zu eskalieren


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung RX 5700 XT*

Also ich hab nen 3700x + 5700XT Ref mit 1x280er & 1x 360er Mit Noctua Lüftern im Define R6 TG.... Wassertemp im Sommer 43°C... (Raum 27°C) Jetzt max 39°C (Raum max 23°C). Kein OC , kein UV... alles Stock... Lautstärke im Idle nicht warnehmbar! unter Last beim zocken... hörbar aber weit weit weit weg von laut oder gar störend.

Ist leiser als jedes System das ich bisher unter Luft hatte... und das waren seit Pentium 60 einige!


----------

